# HELP. Thetford N150 Fridge not working



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all. Any help or advice would be appreciated.
My fridge a Thetford N150 has started playing up.
When on mains, after a short while the blue light starts flashing (code 1 which points to possible faulty element) there is also an audible relay type 'clicking' sound from the bottom of the fridge.
I have selected gas and although the blue light does not flash, the gas does not seem to ignite. I can usually hear the burner in normal operation (when listening by the vent outside)
I left the fridge in gas mode all last night and this morning the blue light was stable (not Flashing) and the interior temp was ambient. There is plenty of gas in the system.
Could it be the control card at fault, or just (I hope) a fuse.

Looking forward to loads of helpful replies.
Frank


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Give this chap Martin a buzz (he's in Market Drayton) & an absolute whizz on sorting fridge problem out
[email protected]
016-306-38005


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

or these These People


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

i Have just been through a similar problem with an N145

details in this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-230633-.html

it would be worth finding the 12v supply fuses and pulling them out for a minute to rest everything as this sometimes works.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

HI All.
Removed fridge, checked 240v element for correct resistance and it was ok.
Checked all fuses and they were ok.
Found a spider in control box, got rid of it. 
I didn't want to fork out £175 ish for new control board, so
as Hampsterracing said,
'it would be worth finding the 12v supply fuses and pulling them out for a minute to rest everything as this sometimes works'.

I tried that and yippee everything is now back to normal. So thank you Hampsterracing your a star.
Time will tell.
Frank


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad it worked 

it didnt last long on mine though :-(

dalesview caravans did me a board for just under £120 in the end


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

It didnt last long on mine either.

Looks like I'll have to spend some money  
Thanks again and Happy New Year to all my readers.
Frank


----------

